# Tool Talk > Machines >  Vine pruning machine - GIF

## Altair

Vine pruning machine.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously:

Grape harvesting machine - GIF
Citrus trimming machine - GIF
sketchy hedge trimmer

----------

rlm98253 (Feb 22, 2020),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 20, 2020),

Seedtick (Feb 19, 2020)

----------


## neilbourjaily

They are machined pruned to a shape, cane length and crown, that can be machine harvested.

----------

rlm98253 (Feb 22, 2020),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 20, 2020)

----------

